# Smokin In Alaska



## hobbyzone (Jun 25, 2008)

Hello everyone....
My name is Matt and I am from the Anchorage area of Alaska.
I have a Brinkman eletric smoker and have been using it for about 3 months. I have done spare ribs, BB ribs, chicken, pulled pork, brisquet, fresh Alaskan Salmon, corn, potatoes and almost tried to throw the the wife's Chihuahua in there 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 It has taken MANY differnt times, temps, woods, rubs and brines to get the ribs right where I want them, but im still learning so any insight is always valued.
If anyone has any experience with smoking Salmon please chime in! It is Salmon season here and everyone is throwing them around and I am asked daily to smoke some for somebody but im not sure how to so it resembles the smoked store bought ones. Having to transport it from house to house what is the best way to smoke cure it so it can be "off ice" and still good.
This is new to me so forgive my, what seems like, stupid questions.
Anyway nice to meet you all and this site is the shizz...Thank You!


----------



## rtom (Jun 25, 2008)

welcome to the site, although I am no help at salmon someone here should know how to do it. 
may all your smokes be good. 

Rich


----------



## bbqgoddess (Jun 25, 2008)

From the lower 48!
Fresh Alaskan Salmon OH YUM!! I have a BFF that lives in Anchorage it is beautiful where you live!!
Erian is really king of the Salmon, he has a rum soaked salmon recipe..that is da' bomb!!

check out this thread..http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...+soaked+salmon

Enjoy


----------



## capt dan (Jun 25, 2008)

welcome to the SMF. I bet you can get some good info at the seafood/fish forum. If ya can't check back in and I would bet good money that you'll get plenty of answers/help!


----------



## flatbroke (Jun 25, 2008)

Welcome to the board,  you are lucky tohave access to the abundant fish and wildlife there.  I came back last week from fishing in Sitka AK but I had the most fun at the Red Dog Saloon in Juneau.


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 25, 2008)

Matt welcome to SMF you'll find lots of good info and reipes here. I can't help you with salmon but I'm sure others can. Have fun and happy smoking


----------



## kookie (Jun 25, 2008)

WElcome to the smf......................


----------



## ghost308 (Jun 25, 2008)

Welcome to SMF lots of Great info here ,this link might help if you want to brine then smoke your salmon http://www.salmonuniversity.com/rs_htss01_index.html


----------



## erain (Jun 25, 2008)

what is the best way to smoke cure it so it can be "off ice" and still good.

IMO the best way to achieve the "no ice" needed would be to do a brine and then smoke and then can, would be the safest and be the most sure way of getting a end result you could rely on. can it in glass jars using recommended methods. i have never done a total cure and smoke preseervation where rerigerration not needed although i know it can be done. welcome to smf!!! sounds like you need to freeze some of that fresh salmon and overnight it to me....lol


----------



## meowey (Jun 25, 2008)

Welcome to SMF!  Glad you found us!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## bassman (Jun 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!  Good luck on your smoked salmon.


----------



## salmonclubber (Jun 25, 2008)

hobby zone

the best way to do salmon is to cold smoke it it will turn out like you want it to off ice and stay good for a while there are several brines out there and several different ways to smoke the fish i like to keep it simple i flillet the salmon and rinse it off then i lay the fillet in a cooler and i cover the fillet with rock salt a good heavy coat i let the fish sit in rock salt for 1 1/2 hours to two hours and rinse the fish get all the salt off then i place in the fridge and let sit  over night i then place into the smoker i set the smoker temp to 120 and i use alder for smoke at 120 it  can take 12-14 hours to smoke a batch of fish when the fish is flaky and nice it is done if you have anymore questions i will try and help

huey


----------



## fishawn (Jun 25, 2008)

If you have access to a canner, you might try a quick 1 hour smoke & then canning them in chunks. Another option is to add Jalapeno's 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 to the jar when canning. I use the ones you buy in the jars already sliced up & add 2-4 slices per jar. Alder is the king of wood for salmon in the Pacific NW with Vine Maple also a less used, but good alternative.  Canning, when done properly, will also result in a product that has a lot longer shelf life. If you don't have a canner, smoke, cool & vacuum pack.


----------



## hobbyzone (Jun 25, 2008)

WOW warm reception and alot of great input! Thank you all..I am 4 hours behind you all so if my responses are alittle behind that is why. I think I will start with the rock salt suggestion and get the fish out there for others to try and see if that works. I am in the Army so I get alot of requests for meats and fish all the guys catch. Also with it being summer here (which is only a few months =( I am a bit unexperienced for all the demand. 
Again Thank You All for the input and very warm welcome!


----------



## abelman (Jun 25, 2008)

Welcome aboard and let us know how the salmon comes out


----------



## pitrow (Jun 25, 2008)

I'd steer away from rock salt because it can contain impurities, pickling and canning salt is a much better choice.

For my salmon I started with the instructions that are listed on the Salmon Univ. that someone posted earlier and modified from there. That is a great place to start out smoking salmon.


----------



## waysideranch (Jun 25, 2008)

Welcome Hobbyzone.


----------



## richoso1 (Jun 25, 2008)

Hello Matt, and welcome to the SMF. Plenty of salmon smokers here, you'll have plenty of feedback.


----------

